# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Calcolo percentuale part-time

## JackB

Buongiorno, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi nel capire come si effettua correttamente il calcolo della percentuale di part-time?
Mi spiego meglio, la situazione riguarda un dipendente part-time con 4 ore al giorno per 6 giorni, quindi 24 ore a settimana.
Se faccio 24/40 ottengo il 60%.
Sulla sua attuale busta paga è invece indicato 60,46 ovvero 4/(172/26). 172/26 sono le ore di lavoro giornaliere usando i divisori mensili relativi al contratto adottato.
Qual è la giusta percentuale, scegliere una o l'altra porta a diverse differenze come la paga oraria e altre cose.
Grazie, Salvatore

----------


## MARCO IULIANO

> Buongiorno, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi nel capire come si effettua correttamente il calcolo della percentuale di part-time?
> Mi spiego meglio, la situazione riguarda un dipendente part-time con 4 ore al giorno per 6 giorni, quindi 24 ore a settimana.
> Se faccio 24/40 ottengo il 60%.
> Sulla sua attuale busta paga è invece indicato 60,46 ovvero 4/(172/26). 172/26 sono le ore di lavoro giornaliere usando i divisori mensili relativi al contratto adottato.
> Qual è la giusta percentuale, scegliere una o l'altra porta a diverse differenze come la paga oraria e altre cose.
> Grazie, Salvatore

  E' giusto quello che viene indicato sulla busta paga e cioé 60,46
prova a fare 172:100=104:X
X=60,46

----------


## JackB

Sui numeri ci sono, ma visto che il contratto prevede 40 ore settimanali che fine fanno i minuti restanti? La settimana dovrebbe essere di 39,69 ore per far quadrare le 4 ore al giorno. Cosa mi sfugge? Grazie ancora

----------


## MARCO IULIANO

> Sui numeri ci sono, ma visto che il contratto prevede 40 ore settimanali che fine fanno i minuti restanti? La settimana dovrebbe essere di 39,69 ore per far quadrare le 4 ore al giorno. Cosa mi sfugge? Grazie ancora

  piccolo errore: 
40:172=24:x
x=103,20 
172:100=103,20:x
X=60%

----------


## JackB

Sui numeri ci troviamo, quello che non capisco è che se la settimana è di 40 ore e io ne lavoro 24, lavoro il 60% del tempo pieno non il 60,46%. Ho provato con un software a riprodurre la busta paga e anche esso mi mette 60%, quei minuti in meno che fine fanno?

----------

